# Allergic to Peanuts?!?!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

After years of eating them?!?!? DANG

I made peanut butter fudge a while ago and felt so sick after eating it, but I figured I just had the flu. 
Then last night I ate a bunch of peanuts and today I feel terrible! If I am allergic to peanuts now I am going to be sooo pissed. :angry: *Insert smilie hitting head against wall*


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

> After years of eating them?!?!? DANG


Yeah, it can happen...but let's just hope it was a coincidence...

Peanuts don't digest very well and can easily get compacted in the digestive system...which could have cause the symptoms you described. But definitely ask your doctor...nut allergies can become life-threatening...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I had that happen with cows milk! 

But if I have it in small dosages for a couple days straight I can get use to it and my body adjusts I guess :shrug: And not all milk products effect me the same way. It is very strange :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's just annoying. I love peanuts. Well at least it isn't wheat... yet. 

My mom became allergic to wheat a couple years ago. I hate how allergies work! Grrrr :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have friends who cant eat gluton -- talk about more then anyoing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry you got sick....and the peanuts may be affecting you....  .


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:sigh:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

> I have friends who cant eat gluton -- talk about more then anyoing


I know how hard it is giving something up like that, my mom has been having some health problems and she tried everything. She finally found out that she is gluten intolerant and also intolerant to grain. I'm also somewhat allergic to gluten(makes me sick and tired) so I've been transitioning with her. Its hard at first to give up the things you are used to eating all the time but when you do give those things up it really makes a huge difference in the way you feel. And actually going gluten free or grain free isn't that hard once you figure out how to cook. My mom used almond flour instead of regular flour in all her baking and it is just divine.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

They dont seem to mind actually -- kind of like you and your mom. But it is anoying for US their friends. At Bible study we have dinner and we dont have all the gluten free stuff just hanging around so making stuff is more difficult and can be frustrating. 

I have a corn allergy and my mom asked me before she made dinner tonight if I would have a problem because she was making mexican corn bread casseral (which I love!) and I said that was ok I would eat it. I havent had any corn in a while and having it in moderation doesnt cause me to much discomfort (gassy and then I break out with a itchy rash that is like acne grrr). But my friends cant seem to EVER break from their diet and I know for a fact that it only makes my one friend hyper (or so she says, no Dr confirmed it --- but then again no Dr confirmed that I have a corn allergy either) so why cant she have a brownie now and again? I have no idea :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I've gotten use to the gluten free stuff. I actually like gluten free pasta better than regular. Some things just can't compare. Like bread. My mom is very very allergic to gluten and now oats to. 

But I love my peanut butter fudge! lol. I know i'm being a baby about it. Sorry. 

And it makes it more difficult for thanksgiving. My aunt is having it at her house and her kid can't have any kind of milk. So, yeah it's difficult to cook with all these food allergies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I feel so sorry for you.......


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

My Mom is very allergic to peanuts has been all her life though and my brother can't eat peanuts at all ever since he got peanut butter stuck on the roof of his mouth though.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> so why cant she have a brownie now and again? I have no idea :shrug:


My mom and I were never diagnosed with celiac disease(gluten intolerance) but we both don't doubt that we have it. When you have celiac, you cannot tolerate gluten at all, the lining of the stomach will actually wear away and therefore they have a hard time tolerating it. When a celiac person eats gluten, they usually get a bad reaction, most commonly an untolerable stomach ache, when my mom eats gluten(or grain for that matter) she gets a really bad pain in her hands. The stomach may heal itself over time, but in most cases the stomach is never fully healed and that person always has some sort of reaction to gluten.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

but they at it for like 20 years and then suddenly his mom who has had medical issues for years is diagnosed with it and he decideds to get tested to and wala he has it to. Never caused him an issue before :shrug: any my other friend (same age) doesnt get stomach issues she just gets hyper (so she says). And these are all recent diet changes. I guess it just doesnt make sense to me because they choose not to talk about it and I hate not understanding the why. oh well


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well its a very confusing thing, my mom has it pretty serious, I on the other hand don't have it that bad(I can still 'cheat' somewhat). She had been eating 'normally' I guess you could say all her life and she never had these physical symptoms until after my grandpa got sick three years ago, it was after he died two years ago that she started having really bad problems. People can have it for years and never know it, it usually comes up when something emotionally crippling happens(like my grandpa's death) Then all these little things that were never problems before all the sudden release their fury.

Celiac and grain allergies are genetic, and my mom did a lot of research into the matter. (ok, now I'm going on into what tends to be a touchy subject in the medical community so if you dont' agree with me thats fine) After looking into the matter, searching through message boards, websites, etc, she's found that many illnesses can be linked to gluten and grain intolerance. My grandpa died of acute leukemia and had a history of really bad depression, my mom suspects that he was gluten intolerant and never knew it. She's having problems, if I eat anything with gluten or grain in it, I get what we call BBB in this house, b*tchy, bloated and blemishes, and I also have a hard time concentrating and tend to be really sleepy.

You dont' necessarily have to have the symptoms like stomach pains, etc in order to be gluten or grain intolerant. There are many conditions that can be linked to gluten and grain intolerance such as IBS, depression, RA, cataracts, glaucoma, certain cancers all sorts of things. It is very interesting.

She's been following a diet called the Specific Carbohydrate Diet, she eats no grain at all, and any type of bread she eats is made with almond flour(which makes really awesome bread) The diet isn't that hard to follow once you get onto it, but thats another subject and I"m getting off track here.

Ok, I'm done :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Almond flour makes good bread? I guess I will need to try that. 

Yeah, my mom has a very very bad Gluten allergy. It just came on suddenly. She also found out at the same time that she has Sjogrens and primary biliary cirrhosis.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes its really really good :drool: And the best part about using almond flour is that the consistency of it when you use it in baking is just like regular wheat bread, and you don't have to use a binder for it. Thats one thing I could never stand about the gluten free breads(like what you buy in the store) is that they are always so thick and pasty tasting.

When you said your mom was allergic to oats, I haven't eaten oats in a while so I don't know how they affect me, but have you tried soaking your oats(even if its oatmeal) overnight? When you soak something enzymes are released and it helps for easier digestion. I used to have problems with eating rice, I used to get really really bad headaches after I ate it. Mom started soaking the rice overnight before she cooked it and I don't have that problem anymore.

I can send you some links if you like about the SCD diet, its really not that hard to follow. My mom knows more about it than I do


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ha ha I am so stupid! I just ate peanut butter M&M's!!! :doh: :doh: Ick... now I'm feeling sick again. They were so good and worth it though! :help:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you did ..... :shocked: ......really ?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

yes :slapfloor:  :cheers:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> yes :slapfloor:  :cheers:


 that is either brave or ??? :ROFL: 
I like your little smiley's so funny...LOL


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, I have the epi for the animals in the fridge. :wink: :thumb: 

And thanks I Love smilies! :applaud:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome......  :ROFL: how are you feeling now...?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Icky, but I will be fine. :shades:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

maybe.... if you keep eating a little at a time... daily ...you won't be allergic anymore.and you'll force your body to become immune d ...LOL  But consult your doctor first... :shades: 
I'm just kidding....though...but it seems like that is what you are trying to do?


----------

